# Bin der neue hier



## Speedy 1975 (11. Aug. 2012)

Hallo,
habe mich hier mal einfach angemeldet.
Bin zum Gartenteich gekommen wie die jungfrau zum kinde 
Ende letzten jahres haben wir uns ein haus gekauft und auf dem grundstück ist auch ein kleiner Teich.
Der plan: Wasser raus Pflanzen und steine raus fische verschenken mutterboden rein und rasen drüber,so war der plan
Plan änderung:
erstamal das beste aus dem teich machen und wenn noch diversen anderen baustellen zeit und geld vorhanden sind alles raus aus dem teich dann tunning sprich tiefer breiter 
und alles wieder rein und besserer grösserer teich 
aber das ist erstmal noch zukunftsmusik.

was sehr schade ist das ich zur zeit etwas pech mit meinen  schwimmkollegen habe,schlimm krank die armen und beim tierarzt war ich auch schon,hoffe ich werde hier paar anhaltpunkte finden mit denen ich den fischen es besser gehen lassen kann.


----------



## Joerg (11. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Bin der neue hier*

Hi Speedy,
:Willkommen2

Du findest sicher sehr viele Anregungen hier und willst ihn sicher nicht zuschütten.


----------



## Gladiator (11. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Bin der neue hier*

:willkommen

Gute Plan änderung 

ein teich ist was schönes


----------



## wkremer (11. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Bin der neue hier*

Hi Speedy und 
größer machen ist immer gut beim Teich,
hab ich auch schon 1-1000mal drüber nachgedacht ;-)

Hier findet man jede menge Tipps und Infos,
hab auch schon viel gelernt.
(Hätte ich bloss das Forum vor dem Teichbau gekannt)


----------



## lotta (11. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Bin der neue hier*

hallo speedy,
schoen, dass du auch hierher gefunden hast ! 
:willkommen
 was haben denn deine fische fuer ein konkretes problem???
wenn du mehr von deinen sorgen beschreibst, findest du sicher hier leute, 
die dir wenigstens ein bisschen weiterhelfen koennen.
ich wunsche dir auf jeden fall viel erfolg
und finds toll, dass du den teich mit seinen bewohnern nun doch adoptiert hast !
lg lotta


----------



## HAnniGAP (11. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Bin der neue hier*

Hi Speedy 1975
:Willkommen2

Es ist wichtig das Teichvolumen so genau wie möglich zu wissen. Die Medikamenten Dosis für deine Fische richtet sich danach. Und auch in Zukunft, sollte mal was sein, ist es immer gut zu wissen. 

Teichart
Gartenteich
Teichgröße in m²
10,50
Größte Teichtiefe in m
0,6
Teichvolumen in Liter
2700

Die 2700  glaube ich nicht!  Versuchs mal damit: 

* defekter Link entfernt *

oder einfacher: 
Rundbecken:
Durchmesser x Durchmesser x Tiefe* x 0,79
=....................m³
Achtformbecken:
Größte Länge x größte Breite x Tiefe* x 0,84
=...................m³
Ovalformbecken:
Größte Länge x größte Breite x Tiefe* x 0,89
=..................m³
Rechteckbecken:
Länge x Breite x Tiefe*
=.................m³
*= durchschnittliche Wassertiefe


PS: und zeig uns deinen Teich doch (FOTOS)


----------



## Speedy 1975 (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Bin der neue hier*

ich habe den teich nach einer formel aus dem netzt berechnet.
mann misst die tiefe an 7 stellen in bestimmten abständen und die breite an 10 stellen,teich ist in einer naturform angelegt worden eher wie ein oval und ein kreis.
die tiefe von 60cm habe ich nur in einer nicht so grossen tiefzone der rest bewegt sich zwischen 30 und 20 cm.
finde das selber viel zu flach alles.
wollte gerne sämtliche tiefen so ca verdoppen.
neben dem teich ist noch ein 500l teichschale mit pflanzen diese wollte ich gern mit zum teich anbinden,also schale raus und einen teich von machen,damit meine blubbers auch bis an die terasse ran können.
das krankheits problem habe ich in einem anderen thead beschrieben.
komisch ist mein vater hat nen 25000l koi teich seit vielen jahren und nie probleme gehabt jetzt plötzlich ähnliche probleme wie bei mir.
wir haben keine fische getauscht!
noch was trauriges,eine __ karausche ist heute morgen gestorben,fast keine anzeichen der krankheit aber tod.


----------



## Joerg (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Bin der neue hier*

Hi Speedy,
das Problem mit der fehlenden Tiefe hast du ja schon erkannt.
Eine entsprechende Änderung bringt Volumen was das Teichklima nachhaltig verbessert.
Die Maximaltiefe würde ich noch etwas tiefer ansetzen. Ab ca 1,5 m kann man die vorhandene Erdwärme im Winter nutzen.
Da du einige Baustellen hast mag ein hoher WW (20% die Woche) erst mal für die nötige Entspannung am Teich sorgen, damit du in Ruhe langfristig planen kannst.


----------



## Speedy 1975 (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Bin der neue hier*

Leider ist es so das ich das mit der tiefe ja so schnell ändern kann da wie gesagt im Haus und garten auch noch andere wichtige Baustellen habe. Solange muss ich es meinen blubbern so gut wie möglich machen kann. 
Wie gesagt ich hätte denn Teich von Anfang an anders geplant. 
Als der Teich aus dem Winter kam waren da glaube ich zwanzig fische drin aber dauerte nicht lange dann hat sich der __ fischreiher bedient.


----------



## Speedy 1975 (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Bin der neue hier*

Hier mal ein Bild von meiner garten Teetasse
Ist von April das Bild bei der Bepflanzung hat sich was getan weil diese eine Pflanze die dort wächst sich mega heftig verlegt so das ich ne ganze Menge aus dem Teich und vorallem vom Ufer entfernt habe. Mag die eh nicht so gern leiden.


----------



## Speedy 1975 (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Bin der neue hier*

Sorry es sollte heissen das die Pflanze sich mega heftig vermehrt hat.


----------

